# The girl in the doll house grave.



## Robert59 (Jan 24, 2021)

visiting the grave of Nadine Earles a four year old who died in 1933 her father built her the doll house grave.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 25, 2021)

I think daddy is a little disturbed.


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I think daddy is a little disturbed.


I agree with you. 
Alas everyone grieves differently.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 25, 2021)

4 years ago I went on a ghost tour and visited this grave.

https://www.natchez.ms.us/277/Florence-Irene-Ford

Florence Irene Ford​September 3, 1861 - October 30, 1871
Florence died of yellow fever when she was 10 years old. During her short life she was extremely frightened of storms and whenever one occurred she would rush to her mother to find comfort.

Upon her death her mother was so struck with grief that she had Florence's casket constructed with a glass window at the child’s head. The grave was dug to provide an area, the same depth of the coffin, at the child’s head, but this area had steps that would allow the mother to descend to her daughter’s level so she could comfort Florence during storms. To shelter the mother during storms, hinged metal trap doors were installed over the area the mother would occupy while at her child’s grave.

In this picture you can see the trap doors behind little Florence’s tombstone, which covers the stairway her mother used. They can still be opened today.

In the mid 1950s a concrete wall was erected at the bottom of the stairway covering the glass window of Florence’s coffin to prevent vandalism.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 25, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> visiting the grave of Nadine Earles a four year old who died in 1933 her father built her the doll house grave.


Love, is open to being expressed in so many ways.

I see it as being beautiful what her father did.


----------



## Geezerette (Jan 25, 2021)

If it brought them comfort and they could afford it, why not? There are some amazing rich family  mausoleums in old, early 19th century cemeteries. .


----------



## jujube (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 25, 2021)

Geezerette said:


> If it brought them comfort and they could afford it, why not? There are some amazing rich family  mausoleums in old, early 19th century cemeteries. .


Yes, two such mausoleums that come to mind for me are the Jay Gould and Harbeck mausoleums.


----------



## Remy (Jan 25, 2021)

The father expressed his grief this way I imagine.


----------



## Geezerette (Jan 25, 2021)

One of the historic cemeteries in Pgh actually has a pretty good sized pyramid!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 25, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Love, is open to being expressed in so many ways.
> 
> I see it as being beautiful what her father did.


I think the Father did a wonderful thing for his daughter Too, Aunt Marg. 
























Aunt Marg said:


> Love, is open to being expressed in so many ways.
> 
> I see it as being beautiful what her father did.


agree with you Aunt Marg. I think her Dad did what he thought his daughter would like



Aunt Marg said:


> Love, is open to being expressed in so many ways.
> 
> I see it as being beautiful what her father did.




I see it as being beautiful what her father did.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 25, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> I think the Father did a wonderful thing for his daughter Too, Aunt Marg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really is so beautiful, but there's something about it that would make the loss more painful for me, knowing my little girl never got to experience the world like she should have, taken so soon, and then to see the doll house, thinking about what could have been... what should have been, it would be the death of me.


----------



## win231 (Jan 25, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I think daddy is a little disturbed.


Maybe daddy didn't want to say "Goodbye" to her.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 25, 2021)

I think that's precious.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 29, 2021)

To me, it's creepy. It's way over the top.  This is not for his daughter, she's never going to use it;  it's for him.  And I believe all those huge mausoleums, and over the top tombs aren't for the loved ones, but  the emotional needs of the living.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 29, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> visiting the grave of Nadine Earles a four year old who died in 1933 her father built her the doll house grave.


How he must have loved her.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 29, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> To me, it's creepy. It's way over the top.  This is not for his daughter, she's never going to use it;  it's for him.  And I believe all those huge mausoleums, and over the top tombs aren't for the loved ones, but  the emotional needs of the living.


Loss and grief is individual.  It helped him feel better.  He was honoring her.  I love that.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 29, 2021)

In the town where I grew up there is a grave very close to my young brothers ,it is of a 9 year old Italian boy, its like a mini church the inside is marble and when I used to visit my brothers grave I’d have to walk past the tiny church grave  it always had fresh flowers and battery operated candles glowing .
Family members must have cleaned the inside most days as it’s a very dry/ arid dusty area it was always sparkling clean .


----------

